# brasilia RR55 OD on ebay



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks a reasonable starting price, collection only if you live that way.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brasilia-on-demand-coffee-grinder-/251292439965?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3a8232559d


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you not going for it Glevum?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Collection only, a bit far for me.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks like it went for £175, a bargain


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Spukey said:


> Looks like it went for £175, a bargain


 plus my postage


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats Robti







Cheaper than most eBay SJs


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Found somewhere in europe selling these new in silver for £400 ish delivered


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Good price. Well done mate....probably go new myself


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well done robti!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

glevum said:


> Found somewhere in europe selling these new in silver for £400 ish delivered


Where, there a few after these


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

its an un badged Brasilia, so a Rossi RR55od. i cant vouch for this website as i have not used them, but they take paypal

Price is 496 euros inc VAT converted to pounds is £424. if you are new to their site and register they send you a 7% discount promo code. mine took 5 days to come. £424 -7% =£395 plus delivery. Bargain seeming these were for sale for £900 in the UK.

site has a language translator on left hand side

http://www.chisko.com/prodotto-145317/MACINADOSATORE-ROSSI-RR55-OD-230V50Hz-.aspx


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

glevum said:


> Good price. Well done mate....probably go new myself


Shall I take your name off mine


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

sorry, forgot all about that. yes please


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words, i honestly didn't have a clue i just thought it looked nice and the first google search threw up a discussion on here about them and gave a couple of ebay links, then i remembered daves(coffechap) post about putting an offer in for a SJ that he got recently cheap, so threw the price in and he accepted (hope it is all okay when it comes now)

Robert


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Very very good price, well done and i hope all is well!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Good work on a new one glevum,same price as the quamar but 3x the grinder


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

:good:Well done Robti, sounds a bargain.

Sounds a good price Glevum, hope the toaster doesn't come between you.

Hope they both work out.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Toaster moved already....just deciding what to get and where from.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Good work on an absolute bargain robti,the clock counter will give you an idea of its life as it can't be reset


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Robti....here is a downloadable manual on the 2nd thread which may help, english is half way down

http://www.baristaexchange.com/forum/topics/how-to-change-the-grind-settings-on-a-rossi-rr558


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

glevum said:


> Robti....here is a downloadable manual on the 2nd thread which may help, english is half way down
> 
> http://www.baristaexchange.com/forum/topics/how-to-change-the-grind-settings-on-a-rossi-rr558


Thaanks for that that was one of the links i read before bidding









Robert


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Price delivered to England £464.00 Total


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Price delivered to England £464.00 Total


1/2 the price of UK websites that sold them, same price as the M80e nearly.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

£174 more than a shipped mignon from BB


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

glevum said:


> Toaster moved already....just deciding what to get and where from.


Excellent! Kitchen space (and politics with the OH) seem to be quite high on the decision making process. Madly enough before spec and cost.

Am planning a long game on that front and potentially looking at taking over the utility as a " coffee cave" a few months down the line.

Best of luck with new machine!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, is the 'new' version, exactly the same as the old version? Thinking along the lines of the Eureka Mythos and the Nuovo Simonelli version which are identical apart from badging.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Fine if you can fit one in but at 240 mm wide and 610 mm tall it is not for average kitchen NB. It is twice the width of an MC 2 ( only size comparison before some one tells me the grind quality is better LOL )


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

How ya getting on with ya new toy then glevum?everything you hoped it would be I'm sure


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Have not ordered one yet, going to wait til i get back from holiday. The gezzer said hes got several in stock. Also like the idea of a sniney black one from germany. 16 hours to go eh! you got plumbing & drainage sorted yet for Mr.Bosco?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Your mythos(soon) is missing?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

If it did well at the grind off. Here's a bargain for those up north.

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/coffee-grinder-commercial-rossi-rr55-od-cc/1022677312


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It did exceptionally well, an unexpected contender


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I have emailed, and waiting for reply, if it is doable I am interested. I have missed on a couple of these before.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

it was not available anymore.... booo


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I saw it dissapeared this afternoon. Thought you might have had it. Looked in very good condition for £175


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I got the one off Gumtree, had a day out in Yorkshire at the same time to appease the other half, just in the process of cleaning it up as it had been used to grind what appeared to be a mixture of oil and charcoal masquerading as decaf


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Well done....bargain


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just looking forward to getting it all sorted, got to source a lens hood to use as a micro hopper or move the kitchen around totally ( can you say NIMS lol), and got a little issue with undoing one of the small allen headed screws holding a small metal flap over the chute as it seems that someone has tried to remove it at some point and rounded off the hole and I haven't got a torx bit small enough to knock in and get some grip on it. Its a 2009 and model in silver and black and is super quiet and when the guy demoed it to me the grind was super consistent. Thought it was about time I got a "proper" grinder If anyone is desperate for a copy of the manual I did get the original one with mine so I can always scan the English section and email it. Guess I got lucky while the usual suspects were at the grindoff, was a nice ending to the week after missing out on several different grinders on fleabay during the week by couple of quid.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Close to me that bugger, i could have picked it up and looked after it for you! You can trust me, honest


----------

